# W8 Salvage Search



## Logisan (Dec 2, 2003)

Hi,
I just received notice from my nearest VW Dealership that the estimated repair cost for a misfiring issue related to the cam shafts and timing belt in my 2003 W8 (72k miles) will set me back about $6600 in parts and $95/hr for an estimated 32 hours in labor. That equates to about $10,000 including taxes. 
The exact issue:
camshaft adjustor failure on the back of the cylinder heads causing the chain guides to wear-out. the cams and the cranks aren't lining up. 
Everything else seems perfect: engine, etc...
The blue book value shows it with a used value of at most $10,000 if the dealership were to sell it. I was looking at not getting it repaired and instead purchasing a new car.
Question: Is there a parts or salvage company near Houston, TX that would be interesting in buying the parts? There is a new set of tires and I figure many salvageable pieces such as the body, etc... that are all still functional.
I'd rather just not give it up for $0.



_Modified by Logisan at 9:49 PM 9-17-2009_


----------



## UNFw8fourmotion (Jul 23, 2009)

wow that is a really depressing story im very sorry, this is a testament to how important the extended warranty is on these cars! Since i am in Florida i do not know of any salvage yards there but i would just start flipping through the phone book or parting it out yourself and posting the parts on here.


----------



## Logisan (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (UNFw8fourmotion)*

I had an extended warranty through 70k miles and we contemplated extending it further to 100k miles. We decided not to since all repairs made previously were never covered. It was all "wear and tear" items such as break pads, etc...
This issue occured at 72k miles.


----------



## bcfwdw8 (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: (Logisan)*

I had the same problem but at 120k mi. Love the care and it was regularly maintained at the dealership. I also got the dreaded $10K repair estimate for a P0022/A camshaft position (bank 2) timing over-retarded code. Supposedly there's a fine screen that filters oil passing into the adjusters that blows apart and sticks the solenoids which throws off the ability of the adjuster to adjust. I found a thread where a vw tech in switzeraland fixed his own vehicle by "shocking" the cam shaft adjuster solenoids. I was unable to do that but what I also found that worked for someone was using engine degreaser (I used Gunk) according to directions and flushing out the crap in your car. I did that then disconnected the battery to reset the computer and for two days the car has been running fine. Knock on wood. It will cost about $140. Hope this helps.


----------



## bcfwdw8 (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: (bcfwdw8)*

the directions on the degreaser say >100K do it twice.


----------

